# Quicker charging with asus ai charger?



## peachpuff (May 1, 2011)

So asus has this little utility that changes the usb settings and sends upto 1.2A to your iphone/ipad though a regular usb slot(works on non-asus mobo's too), problem is it doesn't work on any other device except apples. 
Does anyone have an idea what exactly this utility changes in the usb settings? 

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/ai_charger/


----------



## wkkm007 (Sep 5, 2011)

Me too using this ai charger to charge my iPod touch. If it work with android too this will be cool.


----------



## G00fY2 (Sep 9, 2011)

I think its implemented in the hardware.


----------



## wkkm007 (Sep 16, 2011)

As far as I know apple dock connector have 30pin. Will asus ai charger use the pins for firewire to provide additional power?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

It says.enabled when I use with my phone? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bga123 (Oct 26, 2011)

It uses the standard USB port so I'm hoping there is hack that will let me boost the amps to 1.0 amp in order to charge my HTC Amaze phone. I use the utility today with my iPad and it works great.


----------



## arpcpro (Nov 18, 2011)

I have an ASRock motherboard and they rebranded this feature as "App charger".
This enables windows to send over 1A through the USB port and I also would like to find a trick to enable it for non apple devices.

The only way I know to charge the non apple devices faster is using a double headed USB cable that comes with some external hard drives boxes. We get 1Ah as it is getting power from two ports.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/StarTech-com-Cable-External-Hard-Drive/dp/B003HHK58U

Regarding the use of this feature on other motherboards, I'm not sure if it is healthy since forcing extra power to  USB ports might damage something. My vintage PII laptop sometimes complained about power surges on USB bus when I connected high powered USB devices so probably wont be happy with this.


----------



## fanqi1234 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the AI Charger installed.

When I connect my Xperia Arc to the computer, the phone sets the current to 1050mA at first but immediately changes to 500mA.



D/kernel  (  130): [102752.317169] msm_hsusb msm_hsusb: reset

D/kernel  (  130): [102752.317352] diag_function_disable

V/kernel  (  130): [102752.317352] diag: USB disconnected

D/kernel  (  130): [102752.317901] adb_release

D/kernel  (  130): [102752.321411] adb_open

D/kernel  (  130): [102752.329925] bq24185 0-006b: Disabling charger

D/kernel  (  130): [102752.344360] msm_hsusb msm_hsusb: msm72k_udc: ONLINE -> OFFLINE

D/kernel  (  130): [102752.355224] bq24185 0-006b: Turning off charger

D/kernel  (  130): [102752.574523] msm_otg_suspend: usb in low power mode


D/kernel  (  130): [102761.481933] msm_otg_resume: usb exited from low power mode

D/kernel  (  130): [102761.504638] msm_hsusb msm_hsusb: msm72k_udc: OFFLINE -> ONLINE

D/kernel  (  130): [102761.737518] msm_hsusb msm_hsusb: suspend

D/kernel  (  130): [102761.843658] msm_hsusb msm_hsusb: reset

D/kernel  (  130): [102761.845947] 

D/kernel  (  130): [102761.845977] *********** Charger Type: HOST PC

D/kernel  (  130): [102761.845977] 

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.003723] msm_hsusb msm_hsusb: reset

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.003753] 

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.003753] Charger Type: STD DOWNSTREAM PORT

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.008270] bq24185 0-006b: Turning on charger. USB-Host mode

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.008300] bq24185 0-006b: Set init values

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.009704] bq24185 0-006b: Disabling charger

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.012603] bq24185 0-006b: Setting charger voltage to 4200 mV

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.013427] bq24185 0-006b: Setting charger current to 1050 mA

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.013854] bq24185 0-006b: Enabling charger


D/kernel  (  130): [102762.202941] android_usb gadget: high speed config #1: android

D/Vold    (  117): USB connected

D/Vold    (  117): Share method ums now available

I/StorageNotification(  334): UMS connection changed to true (media state mounted)

D/kernel  (  130): [102762.212371] bq24185 0-006b: Setting input charger current to 500 mA


----------



## sblantipodi (Dec 30, 2011)

is there a way to use AI Charger on Asus motherboards but on Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## Seansmit17 (Mar 15, 2012)

Any updates on this?

Would be really nice to be able to charge my Xperia S faster


----------



## mox123 (Mar 16, 2012)

this is a fast charge mod for the cable to charge your smartphones/tablets with microusb much faster

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22829766


----------



## MattBooth (Jul 20, 2012)

MSI have one called "SuperCharger" which is for iPhones and iDevices, works perfectly fine with ALL my other devices though since all it does it switch the USB power form 3v to 5v.


----------



## compfast (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm using Asus Ai charger on my kindle fire , rooted and running rom "gedeROM-KFire-CM9-26-6-2012"

but the icon on the taskbar still has a red x on it but it is charging faster, make sure you inable it in bios and install ai charger drivers and use one of the two usb 3.0 ports on ur mobo.  Charging pretty fast for me


----------



## kshfahmy (Jan 4, 2013)

Is it working with Galaxy Tabs?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jan 5, 2013)

compfast said:


> I'm using Asus Ai charger on my kindle fire , rooted and running rom "gedeROM-KFire-CM9-26-6-2012"
> 
> but the icon on the taskbar still has a red x on it but it is charging faster, make sure you inable it in bios and install ai charger drivers and use one of the two usb 3.0 ports on ur mobo.  Charging pretty fast for me

Click to collapse



ai charger works only with apple devices so it charges but it charges at half speed of what your device can charge.


----------



## bartekxx12 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have the Asus Crosshair Formula V motherboard and AI Charger+ does work with my Galaxy S3. I downloaded a charge current monitoring app for my S3 and (using the USB3 port) it detects 0.466A with AI Charger+ disabled and 1.2A with AI Charger+ enabled.


----------



## MartiniGM (Apr 6, 2013)

bartekxx12 said:


> I have the Asus Crosshair Formula V motherboard and AI Charger+ does work with my Galaxy S3. I downloaded a charge current monitoring app for my S3 and (using the USB3 port) it detects 0.466A with AI Charger+ disabled and 1.2A with AI Charger+ enabled.

Click to collapse



Get Asus USB Charger+ instead. Supports all devices. My P8Z77-V Pro motherboard delivers a 1790mA current to my Note 2.


----------



## fvadym (Jun 22, 2013)

AI  charge work for me on Asus sabertooth 990fx rev1.0 and SGS-i9500 (usb 3 only support 1000mA power) 

Logcat says: current avg:1000

And samsung realy charges fast!!!


----------



## saeid_linker (Jun 16, 2016)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!
i found way to charge android device with 1.2A

---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------

use  power bank cable and connect to 
*usb3 port upto 1200mA outpot
*usb2 port up to1000mA outpot
saeid from iran


----------



## REPAIRMANAGER22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Here are a few more details about the MSI Super Charger just to give you an idea about some of it's specs and overall speed.

http://vkrepair.com/msi-super-charger/


----------



## peachpuff (May 1, 2011)

So asus has this little utility that changes the usb settings and sends upto 1.2A to your iphone/ipad though a regular usb slot(works on non-asus mobo's too), problem is it doesn't work on any other device except apples. 
Does anyone have an idea what exactly this utility changes in the usb settings? 

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/ai_charger/


----------



## Rycheka (Aug 5, 2017)

*this is the test i did and the results*



peachpuff said:


> So asus has this little utility that changes the usb settings and sends upto 1.2A to your iphone/ipad though a regular usb slot(works on non-asus mobo's too), problem is it doesn't work on any other device except apples.
> Does anyone have an idea what exactly this utility changes in the usb settings?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------

